# Coilover Question



## 200SX SE (May 25, 2005)

I have just upgraded from 14 in wheels to 17's w/ a 205 lo-profile tire. I want to buy an adjustable coilover kit so that I can decrease the fender gap or raise the car as necessary. If I was to lower the car using the coilovers would I see or feel anything bad happen to my chasis in the long run? Would I miss up my suspension by putting more pressure on the chaiss when I lower the car? Please give help

Here is the URL for the coilovers I want to buy (if u have time to look). Tell me if I would be getting a good kit please.

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/hiprospeed-performance-auto-parts-accessories/Items/CS-51-1067?

ps (Do I need an alignment if I get bigger wheels and tires?)


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Those are just the springs, and pieces of shit at that. This is in the wrong forum btw.

Get some Tein Basics for what you want.


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree those springs CACA...try Tiens or GC's. I have the GC set up with KYB's but am planning to switch over to the Tien SS set up. My vehicle has been lowered since 1995...no problems yet! knock...knock


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I should probably add that the Tein Basics will be around $800 when all is said and done.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

200SX SE said:


> I want to buy an adjustable coilover kit so that I can decrease the fender gap or raise the car as necessary.
> 
> (Do I need an alignment if I get bigger wheels and tires?)


Keep in mind that because your car has a front macpherson strut suspension system, any ride height adjustment you do to the front will change your alignment.

You do not need to readjust your alignment after a wheel/tyre size change though, so you don't have to worry about that now.


----------



## nismo200sx16 (Aug 25, 2004)

do not buy cheap coilovers that just fit over your factory struts! they are junk. a waist of money. shitty ride. will blow your struts. just get lowering springs. get some tien springs off ebay


----------

